
What I learned while 6x-ing my income in 4 years - allenleein
https://swizec.com/blog/learned-6x-income-4-years/swizec/7340
======
probably_wrong
> Lesson: Don’t run out of money.

Oh, of course, how come I didn't think of that?

I'm actually more interested in this footnote:

> I even sold “get on HN frontpage” as a service to local startups. I charged
> a whopping $100 per essay

Is good to have independent confirmation that people have moved from gaming
Reddit to gaming Hacker News.

~~~
Swizec
That was many years ago. It doesn't actually work anymore.

"gaming" is also a strong word. It was more like "Get 5 upvotes to hit the
bottom of the frontpage, then if content is good enough it floats up, if it's
not it doesn't"

The trick was that I was reliably able to guess the taste du jour of the HN
crowd.

~~~
abandonliberty
Beer please

------
velodrome
_In the same 4 years that I 6x-ed my income, I also 9x-ed my expenses. I’m
really bad with money, and people keep giving it to me!_

He needs to be more frugal... Net income (profit) is important.

$100k income / $90k expense vs $20k income / $10k expense. Reminds me of
Ecommerce vs SAAS.

~~~
Swizec
> He needs to be more frugal

Turns out mum wasn't lying when she said the fridge doesn't fill itself.

~~~
velodrome
Swizec, don't be so hard on yourself. You just need to separate your needs vs
wants. Save today's _wants_ for tomorrow's _needs_.

------
jupp0r
24k in Slovenia sounds equivalent to 125k in the Valley though, ...

The bottom line might also be "migrate to a richer country"

~~~
Swizec
It helps.

But with 24k in Slovenia you save maybe 1k/year. With 125k in the Valley, you
can save 10k/year.

That's a big difference.

~~~
digi_owl
Reminds me of the hoopla over gasoline prices.

Ran into a chart showing those pr liter across Europe, and Norway came out as
most expensive. But almost as a footnote they also included one that
calculated liters pr average wage. And all of a sudden the table was reversed.

------
candiodari
Bit of bad advice. You could summarize it as "kid gets a job in SF programming
while moving. 6x'es his income TO 140k (before tax)"

Okay ... so far I understand that that's possible (although may I say you got
royally screwed every year except the 4th).

What most people here want to know is how to multiply that income from this
point forward.

------
pja
Reading this is somewhat painful thanks to the social sharing buttons on the
left which hover on top of the text.

~~~
Swizec
Sorry. HN made the database go kaput and somehow that meant the text loads but
the CSS does not. There's normally a margin there.

------
ttam
Interesting that you were able to get the O-1 with such an "average" career.

I guess that's a hidden advantage of writing a few books, hem? You're able to
send them a polished application :)

------
sean_patel
> Last year, I spent $125,535. I don’t even know where that money went. I
> certainly don’t feel like I got much out of all that money.

Really? I lost all confidence in whatever this person is trying to sell us,
when I read this. Indicates a very financially-irresponsible person.

